# very cold babies!!



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK my first timer doe just has babiessometime last night. We had a nest box for her but she just had thebabies all around the cage, like there was one in each corner. Most ofthem didnt even have fur around them, and they were freezing. I am notsure if I did the right thing but I had to pick them up. Most of themwerent even moving, and now all five of them are wriggling all around.She didnt have a nest so I put them in a box with a towel and a heaterpad on low. But I should I put them back, or keep them, or if I putthem back will she kill them? They have only been upstairs for 5minutes so they havent been away from their mother too long. I wouldprefer the mother to feed them but if I had to and feed them I would. Iam also going to try to put the babies back so that their mother canfeed them, but I would be watching closely incase she decides to attackthem ( if this a bad idea let me know). Any advice, positive ornegative, would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


A very nervous
~Amy~


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Amy,

Don't be afraid to handle the babies. The mother won't ignore them ifthey have your scent on them. I'd put them in the nestboxwith some straw and some of mom's fur and make sure they stay snuggledin. If the babies are on the wire, the mother won't take careof them. There's a much higher chance of her feeding themwhen they're in the nestbox. The doe usually feeds them oncea day (many times early in the morning 5:00 a.m.) They shouldall have round bellies - as if they swallowed a ping pongball. If not, they'll need your help. 

The babies have to stay warm and snuggly. If they catch a chill, you could quickly lose them. 

Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

The bottom of the cage is solid, but it is on mybasement flood so they were really cold. If I put them back with theirmother will she try and eat them though? That is really my mainconcern. If I do need to hand feed them what is a good formula to givethem (i am just asking this so I can be prepared if I need to doanything) I have looked over the internet and all they say to do is mixpuppy formula and heavy cream...but I didnt know if that sounded right.

~Amy~


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Some folks use KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer) but youhave to get the dosage just right because too much can kill them, andyou have to be very careful of doing it slowly so that they don't getany in their lungs. Others have given their babies goatmilk.

The best bet is to get them in the nestbox and hope that the motherwill take care of them from there. There aren't anyguarantees as to whether she'll eat them or not. The bestchance they have is with the mother nursing them. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Brought back a post by Sugarfoot about mother eating babies.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

I also just found this baby who's foot wasbleeding, I dont know what happened to it, maybe his mother bit it orsomething....is there anything I could do for this little guy?

~Amy~


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Is it still bleeding? Is the injury deep?

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

oops sorry I thought i posted a picture with it. He isnt bleeding any more, but his foot is like half off here is the pic.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh My Goodness! :shock:

I don't know what to tell you. I've PMed Pam. She'll help.

Poor littleBaby!

That'sa pretty severe injuryby the looksof it from thatpicture. Not sure if there's anything you can do.It looks like she caught it in something or was stepped on or mom'sacting up.It doesn't look like there's much of afoot there left.

Give her/him as much love as you can.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

the babywith thecut foot is going to needto becleaned up a littl,just use warm waterand kida gently wipe it off, when putting thesebabies back in with the motheryour going to have to keep aclose eye on her,make sure she is feedingthem if notroll her onto her side, orhold her up andput the babies usderher , making sure they attatch to anippel .

watch her for signs of aggression, it looks like shemay have already started, withthe looksofthatbabies foot, you may have totake them away and hand feedthem this is going tobe an ardious task , kittenor puppy milk replacer isthe best thing you can use ,i mixed a tiny drab of nutri calin it making sure it mixesin well ( use blender if you have one) make sure it isbody temp not coldnot hot. keep them onthe heating pad and if theystill act chilled geta small hot water bottleto put in there forthem to snug up to.they all look healthy enoughwhich is a good sign , butbefore you try hand feeding tryto get t he mother totake care of them , goodluck hon keep usposted please !!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks you every SOO Much for your help so far! I am feeling so much better now! Here are some more pics of the babies.











~Amy~

If any one had any more tips or anything it would always be appreciated


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Punkins!!



Praying that all goes well.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

AWWWWW!!!!!! lookythe face on that firstbaby what a cutie ,,if you have to handfeed hon make sureyou have a tinysyringe and put it onthe side of yourfinger so the babycan lick it off i wouldnt tryand insert it into their mouths just yetas they may asperate it , ihad good luck with mylil" darlin doingit this way , noasperating as they are only gettingas much as they can take at once, dont rush themlet them go as slowly asthey need to , whenyou become a bnny mommy byproxy its a wonderfullbonding experience .

First time mothers realy scarethe stuffins out of meyou never know how theyare going to react to thebabies some are greatfirst timers some arenot .

i have one forst time motherthat was excellent and raising agreat litter i have one imready to strangle i have to keep flopping her tofeed the babies ( Darlins mother )gr she is making me nuts !! butthats a different thread , 

the baby with theinjured foot has thebleeding stopped for good ? imnot sure what to doabout that maybe Pam has asuggestion but the cleaner youcan keep it the better , avet visit may be whatsneeded but if it doesntheal on its own withno damage they may have toremove it ,


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

There is no bleeding what so ever, I dont knowwhats happening with the foot is just kinda hanging on... His foot isdry so he obviously was bleeding a long time ago, I am kind mad I didntfind them sooner. As soon as a woke up I went and checked on them and Ididnt see any bleeding then, so it must have been earlier. 


~Amy~


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

ok just tryand keep it dry im not goingto suggest putting anything onit not knowing what themom will do .just keep an eye on itif it should start toturn black , it means there is no bloodflow to the foot . 

NO NO !!!! dont bemad you didntfind them soonerhon , Rabbits have babies intotal silence you wouldnever have heard her atall even inthe sameroom , unlike a cat who willyowel and seek youout, bunnies hidehaving babies like there arepreditors near byno beating yourself is allowed. it has happened to many ofus there is nothing youcan really due about akindling unless you happen toactually whitness it at thestart which is very rare ! outof 9 does i have only seen2 kindle and thats because i happened tobe right there cleaning cagesin the middle of the afternoonwhen they started . I wishyou lived closer i would beright there to help you thruthis experience . youcan im orpm meanytime and iwill help you as muchas possible .

OHHHHHHHHHH! wait your not thatfar from me actuallypm me and wecan figure out just howfar you are ......


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

For now, keep the babies on a heating pad (on low). I'll be back on-line as soon as we finish up school.

Pam


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

OH my goodness, how sweet are those babies...

I will keep you i my thoughts, take care,

Lyndsy and the monkeys


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

They seem to be doing Ok for right now. Just pray that all goes well  

Here are some more pics 











~Amy


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

good deal!!Pam will be back soonshe has better advise than ido !!

you have to let me in onthe secret of taking auchawsome pictures minealways come out lookinglike something other than what theyare supposed to be lol .. BTW!hon i am only an hourand half from you 40minutes depending which rocketermmm car i take lol


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

My Digital camera has one of those up close autofocusers, thats why I can take pics really close up. Also when does ababy rabbit get its first feeding? I also heard that people who havetheir bunnies outside bring the babies in during the day and then bringthem back out to mom to have her feed them? Would that be a good idea?It is so cold down there for babies...it is like 55 degrees and I knowbabies have to be like 85 degrees. But I am going to try it with theirmom soon.

~Amy


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

generally theyfeed soon after having thelast baby, When you first foundthem was the tummy fatand round or wasit kinda shriveld up and wrinkly .?

if she didntfeed right off youmay need to get themsome colostrium ( sp ) whichgenerally you can get at a feed store , ,can you bring the mother tothem or them to themother , flip her on herside and attach each babyif necessary hold her downgently so they can get that f irstfeeding if at all possible .


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 30, 2005)

Aww that poor baby bun, I hope there is somethingthat can be done with the foot.Well you certainly have myprayers Amy.

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

When I found the babies it didnt look like theywere fed, they were all over the cage and VERY cold. I just took thebabies down to put them in her nest box and she immediately went overand tried to pounce on them :X so I took them out. 

I put them on my bed (in their box) with her and i took the doe in myhands and flipped her over on her side and let the bunnies eat. She wasSO mad at me at first and tried to kick, but after the first baby shelet them eat fine. I am not sure if I did the right thing but they weretrying to suck on each other and they were making little squeakingnoises. I also have another question....the doe only has 2nipples....is this normal? 

After I let them eat I tried putting them back in the cage with her, intheir nest box, and she tried to pounce on them again. What should Ido? 

~Amy


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

:X b ad mommy!!! sounds like yourgonna have to keep bringing thebabies to her, keep them on a heatpad and warm ( low )2 nipples ??? ok thats way out of myleague i have never heard thatbefore but t he waysome people breedit dont surprise meany , try ruffling her tummyfur and see if there is any morenipples hiding somewhere (sounds funny i know )butshe may justnot be filling upwith enough millk yet tobe able to find them . 

question , can youfeel any dampness under hertummy , you should be able to feel wet ,if she is lactating , i have towonder if maybe she doesnthave enough milk to feed theselittle guys ? or maybeisnt letting down enough .

Im so glad you got them ontoher for that crutial firstfeeding hurray ! foryou good job. i would let her be all themad she thinks she needsbe but by thesounds your gonna have tokeep hitching them up toher so they can feed. let me know . imhere for you .


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

I searched EVERYWHERE for more nipples (soundswerid I know) my brother was even helping me. Unless I am missing some,she definately has 2. I even let one of the babies crawl around on herbelly to see is he could find one. But he kept going back to the othertwo. :? What would happen if I fed them all with just the 2 nipples?Would that be too much for the mother?

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

What breed are the babies?

I would keep the babies inside and warm at least until they are able tohold their own body heat. This may take up to 24 hours withkits that have been chilled. You can either take the nestboxout and see if the doe will go in it to feed the kits, or put the doeon a towel on your lap, give her a little treat, and put the babiesunder her to nurse. The doe is more likely to relax in thisposition, which is important in triggering the "let down" hormoneresponse to allow the milk to flow from the glands.

Domestic rabbits generally have 4 pairs of mammary glands (nipples)This number may vary from 6-10nipples. There are 2rows of teatswith 2 generally located at the pectorals (chest-- between the front legs), 4 along the abdominals (belly) and 2 at theinguinals (groin area). You'll note that they are locatedmore along the sides of the abdomen and not directly down the middle.

The kits generally prefer certain nipples -- scent glands help direct them to the location.


I would just leave the kit's leg alone right now, so you will not do more damage to the delicate tissues.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> question , can youfeel any dampness under hertummy , you should be able to feel wet ,if she is lactating , i have towonder if maybe she doesnthave enough milk to feed theselittle guys ? or maybeisnt letting down enough .




Colostrum is produced the first few days, so the milk won't haveactually come in yet. This is when the milk glands willreally fill up. Before then, there may be little evidence ofthe doe actually producing milk.

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Pam! My bunnies are Holland Lops.

Thanks for all the information I really do appreciate it!

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

I thought they looked like little Hollands Holland Lops can be nightmares to get healthybabies out of during this time of year 

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well right now they are inside, their motherlives inside also but in our basement, which is also my room. Everytime I take the babies near her she gets SUPER mad and thrashes. So Idont know how I am going to get her to nurse them peacefully :? I triedgiving her a treat when I had her first feed them and all she did waskick and try to run away. :X
Will she still produce milk if she isnt relaxed?
~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

She'll still produce milk, however the babieswill have difficulty extracting it unless the hormones "kickin". Wait until dusk and try putting the nestboxin. Watch from a distance to see if she'll nurse the kits(try putting a little treat in the nestbox).

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

k thank I will definitely try that! What if shetries to attack them again? What should I do then?:? Should I just takethem back out again?

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

If she tries to attack them again, try puttingher in a small carrier overnightwith hay and any fur shepulled. This can be used to line the nestbox, so it will haveher scent. 

Babies can be very difficult to hand feed, as they may aspirate theformula and die of pneumonia. So, if at all possible, it'sbest to try to get them to nurse from the doe.



Pam


----------



## kidsbuns (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't know ifI'm supposed to hitreply to the first or last entry, but oh well.Congratulations on the babes!! They are adorable! Ihope little "boo boo foot" is o.k. My Cloey (pictured here)had 6 babes Monday night! We lost her first litter, becausewe didn't know she was pregnant - her "sister" turned out to be herbrother! lol The kits wereeither born on the cage floor or dragged out by daddy, Ithink. Thanks to Bramble &amp; Daisy &amp; Gypsy foryour earlier advice! All is going well. They have alittle peach fuzz today. I'll try to snap somepics. 

Two quick questions - Carolyn said they can get pregnant"whenever". Please tell me she couldn't get pregnant withanother litter WHILE pregnant! I separated mom and dad about2 weeks before due date. Also, there was a littledot of blood in her litter box yesterday (Tuesday). Is thisnormal a day after birth?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

*kidsbuns wrote:*


> Carolyn said they can get pregnant "whenever".Please tell me she couldn't get pregnant with another litter WHILEpregnant!




What I had stated was: "They ovulate when stimulated by the act ofmating. This is why they can become pregnant any time theymate." 

If they're already pregnant, you'll only have one litter. Ifyou mean can they get pregnant after the litter is born,we had a casewhere a doehas becomepregnant the night she has alitter if the buck is put back in with her. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well I just weighed the babies and marked theirear so I could tell them apart. Three babies weigh 40 grams, and theother 2 weigh 48 and 50 grams. I am hoping this is a normal newbornbunny weight. Any thoughts any one?

~Amy


----------



## kidsbuns (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh thank you for clarifying that! Imust have misread your first statement. Cloey had her babesMonday, and I was thinking "please tell me she can only be pregnant onelitter at a time." And I know first hand that shecan get pregnant asap because I sawthe male on her the sameday she lost her first litter, and sure enough she delivered 31 dayslater. WOW. Now I know what "multiplying likerabbits" means! I'm keeping them apart until he'sfixed!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have heard that if a mother attacks the babiesyou can put soy sauce on the nose of the mother and the kits and thenshe may calm down after smelling only soy sauce (I don't actually knowif this works). I have also heard you can hold the mother while gettingthe kits to feed. (Even if you have to hold her down). I hope the onewith the hurt foot is doing better!! Let us know how they are doing andsend more pictures!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

kidsbuns wrote:


> Oh thank you for clarifying that! I must have misread your firststatement. Cloey had her babes Monday, and I was thinking "please tellme she can only be pregnant one litter at a time." And I know firsthand that she can get pregnant asap because I saw the male on her thesame day she lost her first litter, and sure enough she delivered 31days later. WOW. Now I know what "multiplying like rabbits" means! I'mkeeping them apart until he's fixed!



Do you have any pictures of your bunnies? I would really love to see them 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is another problem we are having, this is apicture of my little bunnies toe. It is the same bunny who has half afoot  I told my siblings we shouldn't name him so that incase he diedwe wouldnt be too attached....but they named him...Mr. Wriggly  boy Ireally hope he makes it  

Any idea whats wrong with his foot?







~Amy

P.S. the hair attached to his foot is gone now.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> Wait until dusk and try putting the nestbox in. Watch from adistance to see if she'll nurse the kits (try putting a little treat inthe nestbox).
> 
> Pam



I tried putting them back in just a while ago and she did the samething she did the last time I tried putting them in...*grunt* *pounce**grunt* *pounce* I am going to try putting her in a crate tonight, andif that doesnt work I dont know what I am going to do :?

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

Leave the nestbox in her cage overnight withoutthe babies in it so she can get used to it and hopefully she'll scentmark it. Put a few treats in it.

This is just a tough time of year for Holland reproduction. Ipalpated 8 does tonight and not one of them took Matthew's Himi is preggers though 

Pam


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh Whoa! that poor Kit!


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2005)

Amy thats what iwas afraid was going to happenone of his toes is alreadyturning black , it looks likeit has lost bloodcirculation , at thispoint other than vetting thelittle guy i am at a lossas to what to do /Maybe Pam has a good suggestion 

WTG!!!! on the pregger Himi Pam


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

I've seen some rather badly bruised/black limbs recover at this young age, so only time will tell.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

Bless your Heart, Pam, for giving us Hope.

* * * * *

Amy,

We're all pulling for you and the babies. If there's a way to help them, Lord knows you'll be the first one there for them. 

Prayers and thoughts are with you from this neck of the woods.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> This is just a tough time of year for Holland reproduction.? I palpated8 does tonight and not one of them took ?? Matthew's Himi is preggersthough
> 
> Pam



Wow - 8 does and none of them took! :shock: Boy... I _guess_ it's a tough time of year. 

I hope you have better luck in April. 

* * Yay Matthew's Himi! * *

That little mon needed that after his recent losses. I'm so happy to hear that, Pam! :dude:

What happened with Todd and Teffani? Is she pregnant?

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Amy, I am so sorry you are havingtroubles. I will keep you in my prayers. You are in the very competentarms of Pam. 

I feel so bad for you and the babies. 

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 30, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Matthew's Himi is preggers though


*Happiness* for Matthew and of course, his Himi!!

Ok, I have to say, Basil's husband just came home and I probably won'tbreed them for 6 mon or so (when she's 1 and he's about 7 mon andhopefully we will be settled in our new house bythen --that's really the determining factor), and I'm already a nervouswreck. I think she will do ok with how she mothered Orion andnow Saphy, but all these bad first time mom's...

I'm praying for that little guy with the foot issue. I'veseen some nasty foot injuries (especially on guinea pigs) but they allseem to get along just fine. Best of luck to you and yourbabies. We need to send some motherly thoughts to that momma.

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Mar 30, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What happened with Todd and Teffani? Is she pregnant?
> 
> -Carolyn


I still have to palpate Teffani. I just got the does done tonight who needed nestboxes before I left for the weekend.

Pam


----------



## jillpil (Mar 31, 2005)

my rabbit had babies 3/29/05 theywere also all over the cage and i did the same thing w/ them to warmthem up. as far as i know mom has not fed them. I talked to someone atthe vets today and she said i shouldn't have touched them.That if mommahasn't fed yet most likely she wont. she said most likely they wontmake it. Also she said hand feeding has never worked for her they don'tlive. i liked the idea of putting the babies to mom but I'm afraid oftouching them again. we lost dad last week.any ideas?


----------



## jillpil (Mar 31, 2005)

First of all You are in my prayers alsoAmy! As I was reading the different comments I saw one that talkedabout putting some of the pulled fur and putting it in a crate w/ mom.That gave me an idea! After she lost her first litter for some reason idecided to save the pulled fur in a ziplock bag. I took that fur andput it where she likes to lay.Pretty soon she started pulling out herfur again, like when she was preparing her nest, then pretty soon shewent to the nest spit the fur out of her mouth and then jumped in andthe babies started feeding. I am so graetful my prayers were answered.sorry i have no pictures of my babies but maybe soon. Once again Amyyou are in my prayers. Jill


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 31, 2005)

jillpil wrote:


> First of all You are in my prayers also Amy! As I was readingthe different comments I saw one that talked about putting some of thepulled fur and putting it in a crate w/ mom. That gave me an idea!After she lost her first litter for some reason i decided to save thepulled fur in a ziplock bag. I took that fur and put it where she likesto lay.Pretty soon she started pulling out her fur again, like when shewas preparing her nest, then pretty soon she went to the nest spit thefur out of her mouth and then jumped in and the babies started feeding.I am so graetful my prayers were answered. sorry i have no pictures ofmy babies but maybe soon. Once again Amy you are in my prayers. Jill



My babies were also born on the 29th also!  I am so glad it worked out for you! What breed of bunnies do you have? 

I tried the nest box thing with that mom and all she did was use it asa litter box she peed EVERYWHERE in it, I just think she doesnt wantthem in her cage :? If I take her out to feed them she doesnt care,she will lie on her side and everything comfortably...she is suchastrange rabbit :?

Is it healthy for the rabbit to be feeding her babies outside of her cage? Would this be an OK thing to continue? 

~Amy


----------



## bluebird (Mar 31, 2005)

The person at the vets that told you not to touchthem is wrong. its a common myth.I have found babies scattered on thewire lots of times.i pick them upput them on a heating pad leave themthere for an hour and put them in the nest box.The mother wont retrievethem and if you leave them on the wire they will die ofexposure.Everyone that raises rabbits does not bring the nest boxesinside.If a doe builds a good nest the babies of larger breeds do justfine outside even in winter.My minlops and dutch did just fineoutside.bluebird


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad this worked for someone. I'm worried tobreed Basil now...hopefully she'll do ok. Saphy is from a hand fedlitter. It is the first time I've heard of it working, but the breederworked very closely with my vet, who is wonderful, and things wentreally well.

Good Luck,
Jen


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2005)

> Is it healthy for the rabbit to be feeding her babies outside of her cage? Would this be an OK thing to continue?
> 
> ~Amy




Yes


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What happened with Todd and Teffani? Is she pregnant?
> 
> -Carolyn




I went out and palpated Teffani this morning. She is mostcertainly pregnant and is due on April16. She is such a doll -- the Polish aresuch an awesome breed 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What happened with Todd and Teffani? Is she pregnant?
> ...




WooHoo!!



Matthewmust be so psyched!! Thanks for the wonderful news.

* * * * *

Amy,

How are the babes today?

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 31, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Amy,
> 
> How are the babes today?
> 
> -Carolyn



They seem to be doing fine! They are getting fuzzy and they are keepingreally warm. Their mom still wont let them in the cage but she does okwith them when she is out, maybe she just likes her space. The one withthe foot problems seems to be growing right along with his brothers andsisters...hopefully he will pull through  

I will be sure to let ya'll know if anything happens 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Amy! I've been thinking of them and you a lot this morning.



Prayers continue,

-Carolyn


----------



## IluvBunniez (Mar 31, 2005)

Amy,I really hope all of the baby bunnysmake it and stay nice and healthy.I want Fay and Thumper to be thatsmall.There so big. 

Ashley

CONGRATS!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH THEM!


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 31, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> I thought they looked like little Hollands  Holland Lops canbe nightmares to get healthy babies out of during this time of year
> 
> Pam



I love how Pam can tell what kind of rabbit it is even when they are just hours old!! LOL

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> I love how Pam can tell what kind of rabbit it is even when they are just hours old!! LOL
> 
> Jen




In general, I can't -- but I've raised Hollands for over 15 years and those little faces sure looked "Hollandish" LOL

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

OK I have a question....how do I know that thebabies are getting enough nutrients..I mean I know that they aresupposed to look like they swallowed a ping pong ball, and they usuallydo, but after like 10 hours of not eating they start squirming aroundand trying to nurse on each other. Should I just ignore it? Or should Igive them a supplement in addition to their mother's milk. I feed themtwice a day, is this too much, or not enough? And I some one said thatthe mother should feel wet if she is producing milk...she is very dry:? 

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Apr 1, 2005)

Unless mom is leaking milk, whe won't feelwet. The milk will come in at about day 3, when you'll noticethe milk glands to be very full for a couple days until milk productionlevels out.

You can let the babies nurse again after 10 hours if they are appearing to be very hungry. Three times a day is fine.

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you SOOOO much! I usually nurse them at7am, 5 PM, and then if they are hungry at 10pm. I wasnt quite sure ifit was OK for the mom. Yesterday she actually turned on her side without me having to hold her down, to feed the babies...it lasted like aminute, but I figured it was progress 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> pamnock wrote:
> 
> 
> > I thought they looked like little Hollands  Holland Lops canbe nightmares to get healthy babies out of during this time of year
> ...




Isn't it the truth, Jen!

* * * *

Amy, 

Definite progress on Mom's part. Love your new avatar as well.



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2005)

WTG!! onthe Mommy progress , sounds likeshe may turn toand take up the care , iam very glad tohear this , it makesmy day !!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

More pictures of the babies  I wascomparing pictures from the day they were born and now...and it is justAMAZING! I know most people are like "ya so what, its just a rabbit"but I think that it is so awesome that a baby bunny can grow so fast! 

Here are the pics I was Comparing.... 


Here they are a couple hours old






And here they are 3 days old





Its just SOO cool to me!


And here are some pics just for fun 
















This is one of the babies RIGHT after eating, rollie pollie 






~Amy+Nimue+The-Babies~


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2005)

GOOD JOB!!!! Amy you are doingbeautifully with the babies , imaginejust the other daythey were tiny squiggles now look at themWOW! funny how much difference a dayor two make .

Looks like your going to haveawsome colorations , cant wait tosee full coats !

WHAT!! just a rabbit!!!hurumph thems likekids to us lol 

anyone with pets knows theirnot just animals lol. we worry, we frett ,yep just like kids !!!!


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2005)

Reserves the rightsto bunny nap this onewhen ready for a new home !!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

HAHA I am so obsessive about them though! Likewhen I watch TV they sit in their box next to me, when I read they sitwith me, when I go on the computer they sit near me, when I wake up inthe morning the first thing I do is go check on them, and it is thelast thing I do before I go to bed, I just dont want anything to happento them 

~Amy+Nimue+The-Babies~


----------



## Fergi (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, I am so glad that the kits seem to be doingall right. They are adorable. I too was fascinated with how quicklythey change, they say children grow up fast but thank God it is not asfast as kits!

Fergi's mom


----------



## rabbitgirl (Apr 1, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Reserves the rightsto bunny nap this onewhen ready for a new home !!!





> No,no, no, that one's MINE!!! Lookie the teenytoenails!!!!





> Rose


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is a movie that I took of one of the babies.There is no sound, but it wouldnt really matter because they dont makemuch noise 

http://www.geocities.com/babybunnymovie/bunnylips.MOV

I hope it works!

~Amy


----------



## Fergi (Apr 1, 2005)

Yay! It worked, how cute is that?! I miss my babies...at least I have yours to look at!

Fergi's mom


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, they are just too cute. Well done, Amy, youseem to be doing a really good job. I just want to kiss their littlenoses - Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

*Adding this one to my bunnynap list.*Look at it widdle pawpaw!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww I can't see the clip. I think you may have exceeded your bandwith, but I love your pictures. They all look really well!!






I'll have rollie pollie please 

Vickie

*EDIT* I am not sure if I have missed anything but how is the kit withthe poorly foot? I've looked around and I can't see anything wirttenanywhere about him/her. I hope shes ok.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

It can take a while to load up if you have a slower connection.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

Darn it, I exceeded my bandwith.....Does any one know of any good hosting sites that have a VERY LARGE BANDWITH?

The baby with the half of a foot seems to be doing ok, we are going tobe taking him to the vet soon to see what we should do about it. He isthe biggest out of all the babies, so I am not really worried abouthim. Hopefully he will still be able to make it even with out a foot 

~Amy


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 1, 2005)

They are all sooooo adorable! 

Great job!

Put me on the list of possible bunny nappers!!!!!

Lyndsy and 'the monkeys'


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Apr 1, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> The baby with the half of a foot seems to be doing ok, weare going to be taking him to the vet soon to see what we should doabout it. He is the biggest out of all the babies, so I am not reallyworried about him. Hopefully he will still be able to make it even without a foot
> 
> ~Amy


Just wonderful! I knowhe had usall worried backthen. If he is the biggest I'm sure he will be just fine. If he makesit, I know he will be loved foot or not.

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok I have yet ANOTHER question  I was readingsomething about babies who get bloat. I am not sure exactly what thatis and I am not sure if one of my babies has it. His stomach is justBIG like i dont know why, it was a little big before I had him fed, isthis normal???? What are some of the signs of bloat? And should I beworried about him getting it? He also has a harder stomach then theothers do.

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Apr 1, 2005)

Bloat can sometimes be preceded by aviral/bacterial infection and is very difficult to prevent.It is often associated with late fall/early spring weather.

If the babies tummies seem unusually large after feeding, I would limitthe nursing sessions. Does generally nurse for only a veryshort time.

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 1, 2005)

If he has bloat what should I do...or is thereanything I can do? Here is a couple of pics of what he looks like, I amnot sure if they will help though. Sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Apr 1, 2005)

He looks fine to me, as I remember mine, but Pam would know best.

I remember my Hols looking like they were going to pop. They were as nearly wide as they were long.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree, Rose that they just look likerecently weaned kits. We've occasionally lost kits to bloat(Hollands), but it's hard to tell by just looking at a photo as towhether they are well fed or ill. Generally kits affected bybloat do not hold their body temperature well.

Pam


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 1, 2005)

Gosh, you miss a LOT in 3 days!! I hope everybodyis doing fine! Any update on that foot? When do babies eyes open? Justwondering... See ya. Good Night!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Apr 1, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I agree, Rose that they just look like recently weaned kits.




Do you mean nursed/fed, etc.?

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Apr 1, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I agree, Rosethat they just look like recently weaned kits.
> ...




Oh Duh -- lot on my mind tonight. I meant recently "nursed"  

Sorry for the confusion.

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl (Apr 1, 2005)

lol




we knew what you meant!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow thanks so much everyone! The babiy's stomachis going down a bit, it is alteast is less hard then it was before.Hopefully his stomach will become like the rest of them. I really doappreciate what every one has done for me and the babies, I dont knowif the babies would have survived with out ya guys!!! 

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 2, 2005)

I will be coming to bunny nap the one with "the foot"!! 

I have a history with animals with strange limbs. I currently have acat with 7 toes on both front feet, a bearded dragon with 3 legs and 1who is missing a toe....I had a guinea pig with a club foot, but he isnow living with some kids I used to babysit -- they came to visit andfell in love, so he found a great forever home.

Jen


----------



## jillpil (Apr 2, 2005)

my mommy bunny is just a pet no specific breed. Iknow her mom was angora but not sure about her dad. The dadof these babies was a rex. Not sure if he was purebred. Theneighborhood kids, and mine, found him running around the nieghborhoodand caught him and brought him to us because we already had twobunnies. He was very tame and a sweetie. I also have a minnie rex doe.At present I have no way of connecting my video camera to the computerso i can show some pictures. keep up the good work on yourbabies. They are so cute. I bet since you are handling them on a dailybasis they will be very tame.? talk againlater Jill (in Oregon).


----------



## rabbithappy (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if you could tell me a thing or 2 about rabbits. Mykids got to pick rabbits out in a contest for Easter. Now I have 4little rabbits and would like to know how to tell if they are male orfemale. I was told they have to be 8 weeks old. They seem to be aboutthat age I will grab a photo If that would be some help. I wouldgreatly appreciate anything you have to say.



Thanks Kristina


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 2, 2005)

*rabbithappy wrote: *


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me a thing or 2 about rabbits. Mykids got to pick rabbits out in a contest for Easter. Now I have 4little rabbits and would like to know how to tell if they are male orfemale. I was told they have to be 8 weeks old. They seem to be aboutthat age I will grab a photo If that would be some help. I wouldgreatly appreciate anything you have to say.
> 
> ...


Hi, Congratulations on your new buns. I have got some links for you about sexing rabbits:

http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/sexing.htm

http://www.beaglesunlimited.net/rabbitraising_sexingrabbits.htm

There is also a lot of past posts on how to do this. I think basicallyyou are looking for a 'V' shape or an 'I' / 'O' shape ( i cant rememberwhch it was now!)

V = female

I/O = male

Hope this helps you and let us know of the outcome,

Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello every one! Just decided to update everyoneon the babies! They seem to be doing well, getting bigger and biggereveryday and they are starting to show some fur! We aregoing to be bringing the baby with the foot to the vet on monday to seewhat should be done about it. Hopefully he will be ok!

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 2, 2005)

Good Luck at the vets, keep us posted...

I can't wait to see the pics with some fur!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello every one! I have a small request  Ifevery one could just pray for the little one with the half foot. He wasthe biggest bunny weighing 48 Grams, but today I weighed him again andhe has lost 4 grams  all of the other bunnies have gained like 6-8grams, but this little bunny has lost weight  I am letting him feedlonger then the others, but I dont know if it will help :? Thanks somuch every one!

~Amy~


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh, poor little guy. I will definitely pray for him.

Jen


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 2, 2005)

I really hope he pulls through. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.

Jenn


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 3, 2005)

How is he now?? Doing better this is sad!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have another question  What are some of thethings that could go wrong with the mother when nursing. I am askingthis because one of her nipples is VERY red on the top and it seems tobe bothering her, so I dont let the babies feed from this one becausewhen I did she would throw them off :? Any idea what this could be? Ican take a picture if you guys think that would help. Her other onesare fine, it is just that one that is very red :?

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry I have no advice for you on this,but, I would like to say, I will be thnking about the little one foryou. Every time I pop on this site you are always one of the firsttopics I check... 

In my thoughts,

Lyndsy and the monkeys


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 3, 2005)

awww thanks!  

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 3, 2005)

They can get an infection in the nipples...I'mtrying to think of the name, but I can't at the moment. There is athread about my rabbit Basil and her false pregnancy in which Carolyndescribed it for me. I'll try to find the thread and get you the link...

Here it is:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5896&forum_id=1


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

If it is mastitis then what would I be able to do to make it better? :? 

~Amy


----------



## rabbitgirl (Apr 4, 2005)

No idea why, but olive oil works wonders.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Apr 4, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> If it is mastitis then what would I be able to do to make it better? :?
> 
> ~Amy


Mastitis(blue breast)would be a very serioussituation. A bacterialinfection invades the mammaryglands and you can squeeze out a cottage cheese-likematerial. PennG injections are used, and the kits can nolonger be weaned on an infected doe.

It sounds like the red nipple is just irritated. You can break open a vitamin E gel cap and rub it on the nipple.

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!  She doesnt have it!!!

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello every one! I cannot say thank you enough to every one who helped!! here are some more pics!

















And a movie, which will prolly work some times, if it says that I haveexceeded my Bandwith then it will be back up with in an hour 

http://www.geocities.com/bunnymovie1/babymovie1.MOV

~Amy+Nimue+babies~


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

They are the most beautiful colors, Amy! 

I love the pictures you've taken. Your new avatar is too cute!





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

Very cute babies...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

update: Just wanted to let every one knowthat all of the babies are above 55grams some are even a little above60!!! YAY!!


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

YAY!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok we have run into yet ANOTHER problem! One ofthe babies has EXTREAMLY flaky skin!! :? Like his skin is just flakyeverywhere, his ears, his nose, and most of all his back. When I ran myfinger backwards on his skin, flakes just came off. What would besomething I could do for his skin??? He is only the baby that is why itis bothering me, I dont want it to spread to the other babies.

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 5, 2005)

OK now that I take a look at them, they all haveflakey skin....is this because they are not getting enough nutrition?Or do they just have dry skin?

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 5, 2005)

fur mites? fleas?

How old are they now?

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 5, 2005)

They will be a week tomorrow. I dont see how theycould have either fleas or furmines, they have not been in contact withany one else besides me and their mom, and their mom doesnt have flakeyskin.

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 5, 2005)

I can't help but I hope they are all doing ok andare growing up to be big beautiful babies... I can't ever download yourmovie. It just brings up this thing that says Quicktime.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 5, 2005)

If you have Dial up it would take a long time for it to load 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 5, 2005)

We are going to the vet at 11:40 (every one please pray that they will all be ok, including their mamma!!!) 

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 5, 2005)

SO what happened to the kits? Are they going to be ok? What about the mother?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 5, 2005)

Vet Update: The vet said that her mammaryglands were just irritated (which Pam said), which is just part ofrabbit motherhood  She was like well you could put a heating padunder her and that could help her, and my mom was like "Well mydaughter has some nice rabbit breeding friends online, and theyrecommended vitamin E, what do you think about that?" and the vet waslike "Wow, I didnt even think of that! Yes you could try it on her; Iwill have to remember that to tell other rabbit owners!" (Pam also toldme about vitamin E (THANKS PAM! it is really helping)) 

The flakey skin on the babies is just dry skin, she said to watch itfor the next couple of weeks and bring them in if it gets any worse.Though she had to look at it under a microscope to see if anything wasalive and it cost us $30 extra just for her to take 2 seconds under themicroscope, oh well, it was worth it! 


Well, I am off to feed the babies! 

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad that everything is ok with them!! Glad you told the vet some stuff. Now maybe he can help other rabbit owners better!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 5, 2005)

Amy,

What about the little one with the injured foot? What did the vet say about him?

Laura


----------



## Pipp (Apr 5, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Vet Update: The vet said that her mammary glandswere just irritated (which Pam said), which is just part of rabbitmotherhood  She was like well you could put a heating pad under herand that could help her, and my mom was like "Well my daughter has somenice rabbit breeding friends online, and they recommended vitamin E,what do you think about that?" and the vet was like "Wow, I didnt eventhink of that! Yes you could try it on her; I will have to rememberthat to tell other rabbit owners!" (Pam also told me about vitamin E(THANKS PAM! it is really helping))
> 
> The flakey skin on the babies is just dry skin, she said to watch itover the next couple of weeks and bring them in if it gets any worse.Though she had to look at it under a microscope to see if anything wasalive and it cost us $30 extra just for her to take 2 seconds under themicroscope, oh well, it was worth it!
> 
> ...


Cool, Pam giving the Vet lessons.  This is for sure a very helpful place. 

What about the baby with the foot problem? Has is changed? Anyprognosis? 

SAS


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm worried about the baby with the"foot". I need to be planning my trip to bunny nap in inabout 7 weeks....hmmm....I wonder how much gas would cost for me to getto Massachusetts? LOL

Jen


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 5, 2005)

YAY! Glad to hear things are ok!

Monkeys!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

The Vet said that the baby with the footwill be ok, his foot will fall off in a few weeks and as long as itisnt infected (which it isnt right now) he will heal over nicely. Shesaid that when he got older she could find a prosthetic to fit him, Iwould be glad to do that but being 16 I dont have like $800 :? He isstill a bit on the skinny side but is growing none the less 

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

More and more pictures 


This is their mamma Fae, right before feeding 






Group Picture!






Baby sayin Hi!!!






This is the rollie pollie one with the foot problem






This is the same baby saying "How you doin" (sounds like Joey from Friends)


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG they are absolutely gorgeous - mine were never that furry in a week - heres one of mine now - 6 weeks...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG SO ADORABLE! I love its NOSE!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh Amy, 

I'm so glad to hear of this great news! Congratulations toyou, Pam, and gypsy for helping this litter along. The onewith the lost foot just steals my heart, and I had no idea what Momlooked like. She's a gorgeous little one! What'sDad look like?





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear all is well with the little foot. 

Your pics are just adorable! I don't remember Buster and Tucker havingthat much fur at a week! Those are some VERY furry babies! LOL!

Gorgeous mum too!

Monkeys!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is a picture of the dad!

His name is Xander, he is a Simaese sable and he weighs about 3.5 lbs. Fae weights about 4


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

Right now we are looking into getting a rabbitwheel chair  from http://www.doggon.com/ We are only gonna buy it ifhe isnt able to walk properly on his leg. Hopefully he will be able tobecause they cost over $200 and that would be really hard to come by!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 6, 2005)

Good luck to you!! I love the pics! I forgot these were lops! I love lops, they are so cute!! Has their eyes opened yet?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 7, 2005)

bunnylover78642 wrote:


> Good luck to you!! I love the pics! I forgot these were lops! Ilove lops, they are so cute!! Has their eyes opened yet?



No not yet, they should be open by this saturday, if they open on the10th day. Trust me you will know when their eyes are open....LOTSAPICTURES!!!!!!!!!!

~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 7, 2005)

More baby Pictures! Today they are 8 days old! 

This is a picture of the baby we are keeping, we named him Brogan 






GROUP!






~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2005)

They are so pretty.

Will their colors change any?

It still amazes me that you can have several different colors in one litter.

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 7, 2005)

I believe I have 2 blues, 2 sable, and 1 black.But I am not quite sure seeing as I am obviously new to this wholebreeding thing 

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 7, 2005)

awww they are soooo sweet. Mine all came out thesame colour - white, then they started showing a few differences at afew weeks old! Mine never had that much fur at 8 days lol!

Hope everything goes well for them,

Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 7, 2005)

OK here is picture of the babies...I amjust guessing on their color because I have NOOOOO idea what color theycould be...I am not very good at guessing and since this is my firstlitter I am not really sure what baby holland's colors are 





















Let me know what you think the colors could be


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh they are just precious!

So, ummmmm, what one's mine?????


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello every one! The Brogan's foot has FINALLY fallen off!!! YAY!! Here are some pics of the babies!

Takin a nap!





This is baby Brogan with out his foot





Here is a close up of his foot





This is the baby we call Dumbo, he has HUGE ears!





~Amy+Nimue+Babies~!


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 8, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Right now we are looking into getting a rabbit wheel chair from http://www.doggon.com/ We areonly gonna buy it if he isnt able to walk properly on his leg.Hopefully he will be able to because they cost over $200 and that wouldbe really hard to come by!





> WHOA!!that is WEIRD!! But he should be alright and i think thewheelchair would bug him so much! he couldnt lick himself well, thatsort of thing! hope the little guy will be ok!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well he wouldnt be wearing it like ALLday. He would only wear it if he was running around outside orsomething. We will only get this for him if he isnt able to walk (sofar he cant). When he goes in his cage we wouldnt make him wear it, butit would be easier for him to get around if he doesnt have to drag hisbutt every where. Also the Vet suggested it because if he is outsideand scraping his foot on the ground it could get infected. 

~Amy+nimue+Babies!~


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 8, 2005)

oh i see


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 8, 2005)

awww, all your little babies are sooo sweet. I'm glad to hear te one with the bad foot is doing ok!!

Leanne


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 8, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Hello every one! The Brogan's foot has FINALLY fallen off!!!
> 
> This is baby Brogan with out his foot
> 
> ...


So, he'll still have most of his hock, but no foot? Is that right? 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 8, 2005)

How precious. Such a babe!

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 8, 2005)

bi1526 wrote:




> So, he'll still have most of his hock, but no foot? Is that right?
> 
> Laura



Yup, he can't figure out how to walk right now, he just kinda rides along on his side...hopefully we will be able to fix it! 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gypsy had this wicked great idea! Ok wellright now we wont be able to fit him for a prosthetic or buy him awheel chair until he is full grown. Sooo we figured I could post thispicture and see what people thought would be a good idea to put on hisfoot, so that he doesnt scratch it, then get it infected. She wasright in thinking that the sooner we get something on his foot thebetter he will be about not trying to take it off  (THANKS GYPSY!!)







Any Ideas would be GREAT!!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Also here is a pic so show how much of his foot he lost






~Amy~


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 8, 2005)

P.S Here is their diary that I made....

http://geocities.com/hollanddiary

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2005)

Your WelcomeAmy: I just love thediary you started ITSAWSOME!!!!! 

My thought for being so littleis a Premi sock with a gauze pad inthe bottom . I cant waitto see what Everyoneelse comes up with ! .


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey! here is a movie of how Brogan (the baby without a foot) walks around. The file is about 900kb so for Dial up peopleit might take longer to load. Also because it is on geocities there maybe sometimes where it wont work.

~Amy

http://www.geocities.com/borganwalking/borganwalking.MOV


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

Amy : yaknow Hon ,Brogan isnt going to have allthat much trouble adapting towalking without the rest of his foot,I watched that video4 times and the mosttroubleI saw him having waswith the slippery table top ,Ibet if put on a ruggedfloor the little bugger wouldbe hard to keep up with , 

He has alreadymanaged to adapt very well , cudo's toyou for an excellent job bringing himforward , You definately deserve tobe commended !!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 10, 2005)

Aww thanks  

Ya we dont have much rug in our house, just one room, it is mostlyhardwood floors, because my sister is allergic to something inrugs....haha I dont know  Hopefully the baby doesnt mind stayingjust in the Den where there is a rug. 


~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 10, 2005)

I so wish our house was wood, or tile, oranything other than carpet... It is very hard to clean and I amallergic to everything, pollen, fibers in carpet, animals, EVERYTHING!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 10, 2005)

ahh, that is such a cute little video - he's areal sweetie. My babies couldnt work much better than that at his ageand they had all their feet! It looks to me like he just finds thesurface slippery too. Whats he like on the rug?

Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 10, 2005)

RusselandRoxy wrote:


> Whats he like on the rug?
> 
> Leanne



I am glad you asked! I just took a movie of him walking on our couch 

http://www.geocities.com/broganwalking2/Borganwalking2.MOV

~Amy

P.S The file is 1000kb


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 10, 2005)

Gosh, I hate my computer... We dont have dial-upbut everytime I click the button and it says QUICKTIME!! But that isall it says and I really wanted to see the movies... I haven't seen anyof them.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 10, 2005)

You might have to download quicktime....but I really dont know 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

What a doll. Brogan is just such a little trooper. They are all adorable. I'm glad they are doing well.

Tina


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 10, 2005)

ahhh he can walk a bit better on there. Can hissiblings walk a lot better then? I'm so glad he's doing so well,especially with his poorly foot!

I wish i could put videos on here but i dont know how 

Leanne


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

WONDERFLLL!!!!!!!yea Brogan wtglittle guy ! see Amy i told yaonce you got him on sure footinghe would be hard to keep upwith lol , i dont think he iseven going to missthat little foot , hesure can scoot right along ,lol it Pleased me so much tosee him boot out acrossed thatcouch i burst out laughing andcrying all at the same time .less than 2 weeks ago it was unsure ifthe little guy would even live now lookat him , he is so oneof the big kids . Keep up thegood work and please keepus posted !!!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

* Gosh, I hate my computer... We dont havedial-up but everytime I click the button and it says QUICKTIME!! Butthat is all it says and I really wanted to see the movies... I haven'tseen any of them.* 

Bunny lover when you goto save the program save it to desktop then when it prompts youto find the best media for itclick on the boox that says *from list * then scroll downto windows media and run it thru that, it will work finethats how i view all videos , otherwiseeverytime you would want to viewa movie or video youwould have 100 players on your computertaking up valuable memory and ram .


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 11, 2005)

WE HAVE VERY GOOD NEWS!!! BROGAN HASGAINED 22 GRAMS IN THE PAST THREE DAYS!!! HE HAS GONE FROM THE LITTLESTBUNNY WEIGHING 56 GRAMS TO THE SECOND SMALLEST AT 78 GRAMS (Thesmallest baby weighing 76 grams)!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!

~Amy


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 11, 2005)

CONGRATS! ITS NICE TO KNOW HE IS DOING WELL!


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

Very glad to hearhe is gaining up , good job ,Have you hada chance to ask Pamabout weaning yet??


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Aww, what a babe! Good work,Amy!



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 11, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> Very glad to hear he is gaining up , good job , Have you hada chance to ask Pam about weaning yet??



Yup, I just PMed her! 

~Amy

____

The babies still have not opened their eyes, so I am a little worriedabout that, but they are all gaining weight BEAUTIFULLY! I'll be sureto update some more when I am finished with school


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

Patiences dear ipromise they will open, lolstill 2 more days to go , butif your anxious wipetheir eyes with warm salty water and a lint freecoth it will help a bit, but dont overwet them , poor little moosh ihad whose eyes couldnt open, by the timeI gotdone with him/ hershe looked like someone who hadbeen crying for days lol thenit was forever before i could get themdried enough to comfortably leave heralone lol poor babiesthe things they put up with with usas owners.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I am gonna wait until they are 14days atleast...ha I just get nervous about these kinda things  worryworry worry, thats me! They look almost open so I figure it would bebetter to let them do it naturally, but obviously I would help them ifthey don't open them by the 15th or 16th day. 

~Amy

P.S. I will be posting new pics later tonight...and maybe a movie of them scootin around


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

I have foundthat Worry andRabbits are basically inthe same lines in a dictionarylol If we didnt worry aboutthem so we wouldnt bevery attentive Bunny Mommys lol .


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh i'm sooo glad to hear Borgan is doing so well!

The movie is just adorable by the way, gret job!

Monkeys!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is just something I made while playing around with my photo editor  







~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 11, 2005)

Very cute!! I love it!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhh how beautiful!!

I especially love the picture in bottom left corner!

They're so precious! 

Jenn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 12, 2005)

How beautiful Amy. They are all very cute but I must admit Brrogan is my favorite. What a true fighter.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> How beautiful Amy. They are all very cute but I must admit Brrogan is my favorite. What a true fighter.
> 
> Tina



Brogan is my favorite too...but shhhh dont tell the other babies I said that 

~Amy


----------



## ariel (Apr 12, 2005)

Amy, that is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

EXCELLENT JOB,Amy!



Gorgeous!



-Carolyn


----------



## kidsbuns (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh that is precious! They areall beautiful bundles. Are their eyes opened yet, Amy?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks every one 


No they havent opened their eyes yet :? they look SOOOO closethough....I am waiting until the 15th day and then I will help them 

~Amy

P.S. I Just took new pics so I am editing them and then I will post them


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hehe here is another one 






~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought this picture was REALLY weird ...

This is a picture of Dumbo's face from the front






But the red arrow is where his REAL eye is....freaky







~Amy


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 12, 2005)

awww, that is soo sweet, you cant even see his adorable little eyes!

Cant wait for them to open their eyes, i am sure it will be soon!!


Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ya I know but doesnt it look like a face? Eyes, nose, mouth everything! :shock:

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, those babies are just so cute!!! I can't get over how they are growing!


Jen


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

cirrustwi wrote:


> I can't get over how they are growing!
> 
> 
> Jen



I know they are growing so fast! *SLOW DOWN BABIES!!!* 

Here is a movie with one of the babies poping around their cage 

http://www.geocities.com/broganmovie3/bunnypopping.MOV

500KB

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2005)

Amy is that Brogan popping around like that ??? 

that is so adorable , boy they sure aregrowing fast, have their littleeyes opened yet ? keepus posted, And Yeshis face has 2 facesitsnt it awsome !!!! i would have a hardtime deciding wich tokiss lol ....


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 12, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> Amy is that Brogan popping around like that ???



I wish it was Brogan going around like that...but when he tries to do something like that he falls over 


No eyes yet....hopefully tomorrow  They are almost there, like I canalmost see their eyes, but they are just not wanting to open theirlittle eyes 

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2005)

awww theywill tomorrow or thenext day , poor Brogan he willget there tho withthe way he runsaround he will figure itout lol hes such a trooper .


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 12, 2005)

Amy, I just saw the movie with Brogan movingaround on the couch -- he looks like such a trooper and seems to bemoving just fine for now. You have really made a differencein his life.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 13, 2005)

GOOD NEWS!

One of the babies has just opened their eyes! YAY!!!! Now we are justwating for the other ones to follow! I will post pics when they do!*YAY SO HAPPY!*

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

YAAAAAAAABABY!!!!! see itold ya it would besoon, lol nowthe funbegins now they can see wheretheir running too ., getyour running shoes readylol your going to need them lol.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwww whos opened their eyes?? So cute! Cantwait for pics and yes it does look like an adorable little face! Btw,just thought i would let you know that i have just got back from thevets and Sebastian is a boy and Nibbles and Nipper are girlies! Yay -that means we will prob keep Nipper

Leanne


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

Awsome Leanne ,is she the one that looks somuch like the Mommy ?they all are adorable.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 13, 2005)

Nipper is the one that is kind of in between, shehas a very small mane. My friend wants to get nibbles but i'm not sureabout sebastian yet! But we'll find him a great home!

Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 13, 2005)

RusselandRoxy wrote:


> awwwwwwww whos opened their eyes??
> 
> Leanne



It is one of our gray ones...he doesnt have a name because I cant tell them apart 

Here are some pics of him 







(the color doesnt show that well in this picture :?)

~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh!

That may well be the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 13, 2005)

He opened his eyes right in my hands...it was soooo amazing! 

~Amy


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 13, 2005)

awww, mine kinda did that, one second they wereall crusty and i could see a tint of red and the next was the wholething! I'm so glad to hear he/she has opened them, let us know when therest do!

Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 13, 2005)

mmmmmmm no more eyes have opened.....should Ihelp them tomorrow (if the havent already opened) or should I wait acouple more days???

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 14, 2005)

more and more baby pictures!!! All butone of the babie has opened their eyes....and can your guess who hasntopened their eyes....little baby Brogan 

Well here are some pics I just took 





















~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, they are so cute!! Are you going to helpBrogan or wait a couple of days? I can't wait to see more pictures...Let us know how they are doing. Are they jumping around yet or do theyjust walk/ crawl?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 15, 2005)

They are beautiful!! 

I love those little baby bunny faces!

Jenn


----------



## Walking Mushroom (Apr 15, 2005)

Amy, what an amazing story!:shock:

Your bunnies are absolutely gorgeous!! You are truely a great mother! I bet they love you heaps. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 15, 2005)

*major AWWW!*

(p.s. i would open theye eyes now. if an infection is keepingthem shut you want to know ASAP! i know it is hard tho, sinceyou have to be gentle but theyre so squirmy!)


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 15, 2005)

OK I just opened Brogan's eyes  And noinfection! Well from what I know there is no infection....what are somesigns on infection, just to be on the safe side 

I of course will be posting pictures later, but Photobucket is down right now :?

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2005)

With my baby i hadto open the eyes for , therewas a bit of crusty gunk collected justunder the lid, but not in theeye itself , if theeye is overly weepy is a good indicator ,or if He starts looking like he is crying, his eyes shouldlook bright and shiny , If itlooks like he is squinting hoseyes back vlosed wipe them outagain and keep and eye on it ,but he should be fine now thatthe eye is opened.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok I dont think he has an infection,because his eyes look like his brother and sisters did when they openedthem, I just think he is a late bloomer 

It makes all the difference when their eyes are open 

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 15, 2005)

No pictures of Brogan? I love that little blueone, he is so cute. So you already have homes for all of them, right? Iknow plenty of people, including people on this forum, that would loveto have them!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pictures of Borgan are coming soon  I have just been really busy today  Hopefully I will be taking some tonight 


Yup they all have homes, well actually we are keeping two 
And the other three had homes before they were even born 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 15, 2005)

I took some Brogan pictures but theyturned our mostly yellow :? I will probably take some in the morningbecause then I'll have better light.

Here is the one that turned out sorta ok.






My poor baby has been walking around so much that his foot has turnedpink  We are going out tomorrow to buy him a sock, hopefully he willkeep it on.

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi, I love looking at Brogan and I want to wishyou good luck with him... I hope everything goes alright for him and heends up a happy bunny. I still like the wheel chair idea. I know a dogthat was in a wheelchair and he loved it so much he refused to let hisowners try to take it off. Everytime the tried to touch the buckles hesnapped at them. I again wish you good luck!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello every one! I just took some morepics of the babies. Brogan is doing AMAZING! He has gained almost asmuch weight as his siblings  and he is SUPER fast!!!! He loves to runaround the couch and jump off and on the pillows 

















~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Apr 21, 2005)

So glad to see how well they are doing. Beautiful photos!

Pam


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2005)

SNIFF &lt; SNIF&gt; our littleman is growing up ! so wonderfull to sehim doing so well . onward andupward little dude!!.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2005)

They are the sweetest, cutest little babies, Amy! 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2005)

WTG Brogan - glad he's doing so well. I think youare going to have your hands full with that little guy . Lovelypics.- Jan


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 21, 2005)

HOW CUTE!! So how old are they now?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 22, 2005)

3 weeks and 2 days!!!    YAY!

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey every one! The last of the babies have justbeen adopted into awesome homes!  I want to thank EVERYONE who postedsuggestions and pointers, you helped these babies survive!!! 

You guys ROCK!!

~Amy


----------

